# has anybody read Garro Weapon of fate yet?



## Jr3212 (Jan 7, 2017)

Has anybody read this yet. Do they add anything, like it claims, or is it just a garro anthology?


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

Also looking for an answer on this one as im not paying £30 for an audio book thats just a rehash of all the stuff I already have.


----------

